# xfree 4.3 und aufloesung mit strg+alt++- switchen

## kriz

seit dem update von xfree 4.2.1 auf xfree 4.3 kann ich die aufloesung nimmer switchen.

meine XF86Config is 100% ok. (sicher   :Very Happy:  )

mfg

----------

## tux-fan

Wenn Du Dir 100% sicher bist, daß die XF86Config ok iss, dann ist wohl die Tastatur kaputt.

----------

## Beforegod

Solche Antworten bitte unterlassen ok?

Poste mal Deine XF86Config.

----------

## aleph-3

@kriz

Kann es sein, dass du TwinView benutzt?

Musste selbst gerade feststellen, nachdem ich den 2. Mon. eingerichtet habe, dass ich auch nicht mehr zwischen den MetaModes hin und her schalten kann  :Sad: 

----------

## kriz

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "bastille"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

#   Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

# when using XQUEUE, comment out the above line, and uncomment the

# following line

#   Option   "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

   Option   "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

   #Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "ButtonNumber" "6"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync   30-96

        VertRefresh 50-160

        Option "dpms"

        # 1024x768 @ 100Hz, 81.3 kHz hsync

        Modeline "1024x768"   115.5  1024 1056 1248 1440  

                              768  771  781  802 -HSync -VSync

        

   # 800x600 @ 100Hz,  63.83 KHz hsync

   Modeline "800x600"    68.94   800  840  928 1080   

               600  600  602  638 -HSync -VSync

   # 640x480 @ 150Hz,  79.12 KHz hsync

   Modeline "640x480"    74.08   640  680  768  936   

               480  480  483  527 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   # no known options

   Identifier   "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

        Driver       "nvidia"

        VendorName   "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

        BoardName    "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

        #BusID

Option "CursorShadow" "1"

Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

Option "NoLogo" "1"

Option "DigitalVibrance" "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

        Device       "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

        Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   16

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth       16

                Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

nein, ich hab kein twinview aktiviert

----------

## kriz

ps ich hab auch meine XF86Config neu erstellt.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync   30-96

        VertRefresh 50-160

        Option "dpms"

        # 1024x768 @ 100Hz, 81.3 kHz hsync

        Modeline "1024x768"   115.5  1024 1056 1248 1440  

                              768  771  781  802 -HSync -VSync

        

   # 800x600 @ 100Hz,  63.83 KHz hsync

   Modeline "800x600"    68.94   800  840  928 1080   

               600  600  602  638 -HSync -VSync

   # 640x480 @ 150Hz,  79.12 KHz hsync

   Modeline "640x480"    74.08   640  680  768  936   

               480  480  483  527 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option      "DigitalVibrance"       "0"

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option      "NoLogo"                "1"

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        Option      "HWcursor"              "1"

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Option      "NvAGP"                 "1"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        Option      "CursorShadow"      "1"

        Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"     "64"

        Option      "CursorShadowXOffset"    "4"

        Option      "CursorShadowYOffset"    "2"

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   16

   

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth       16

                Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

   EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## tux-fan

@ kriz

ist das Problem denn mit der neuen XF86Config behoben ? Vermutlich nicht.

Es wird wohl auch nicht an XF86Config liegen (natürlich auch nicht an der Tastatur  :Wink:  ) sondern an einem Bug im 4349-nvidia Treiber.

Versuch mal einen älteren Treiber (z.B. 4191) oder den ganz Neuen (4363).

Damit sollte sich das Problem eigentlich beheben lassen.

----------

## aleph-3

stimme tux-fan zu:

res-switch geht mit 4363 wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## kriz

nix zu machen.

weder der 4191er noch der 4363er beheben den fehler.

ich bin schon langsam am verzweifel´n   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kriz

es war die var XkbLayout   :Shocked: 

de-latin1 hats gebracht

----------

## kriz

absoluter bloedsinn.

in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pc gibts es natuerlich kein de-latin1

naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine ahnung wieso es mit diesem eintrag in der config hinhaut.

nur ne message im log sagt mir dass jetzt die default map verwendet wird

aber wenn ich dev in die config eintrag is es nur noch moeglich die aufloesung mit xvidtune zu switchen.

ka welches layout momentan laeuft.   :Shocked: 

in Eterm/xterm hab ich auch kein backslash oder eurozeichen mehr(usw) :Crying or Very sad: 

so long

----------

